# 1927-29 Outstanding EC Brown Velo King Sidewalk Speciman



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

This bicycle is in outstanding original condition
Would clean up nice if you’d like but if you look closely never even wiped it down
Excellent Black paint with gold box pins
Wonderful Badge
Great Rubber with thread
Extended neck
Seat is a 9.5 out 10 nickel frame
Easy to display - Black and gold is always one of my early scheme favorites .

 “ Velo King Scooter Cycle “
The Bean Son Co. Catalog Reference

E.C Brown Rochester NY
Velo King -
based on my research
1927-29 but Definitely pre 30’s

Buyer pays shipping to your location free pickup or pick up at Lebanon swap


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 24, 2022)

$175


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 24, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> $175



Tom 
Merry Christmas Eve  to you and your Wife. 
Hope all is Fantastic out east.  
Thanks for get us going on this Little Lady 
Appreciate your offer , although ND ,solid offer 
Need just little more to move her out East to your humble little Abode ! 
Mark


----------

